# Case Back Closer - Any Suggestions?



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm looking for a case back closer, and was wondering if anyone out there could point me in the right direction of a decent one.

Not looking to spend too much money if possible, because most of my watches are screw-down types. However, I've just noticed that this beauty has a press-on back (disappointing, considering how awesome the rest of the watch is...!) and after removing it to replace the battery I now find it too difficult to get back on:










Also, the crystal is massively curved, so I'm reluctant to force it too much in case it breaks. The size of the nylon die on the case back closer needs to be around 39mm minimum to clear the edge of the crystal.

I've seen this one on eBay, which goes up to 42mm:

case back closer

If anyone can give me an idea of whether the eBay one is any good, that would be great. Any other alternative suggestions welcome.

Thanks in advance guys :thumbsup:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Davey theres a few on the EBay site for around £15 that you can look at

(orpehps we culda organise a Raffle for you to win lol) best of luck H


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have the same one from the bay, and it gets used quite a lot. The quality isn't very high, but neither is the price. Just make sure the nylon bits are free from swarf, as you don't want to get that in the watch


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Basically the same as i use and they are perfect for snapping on even the tightest backs , I have however had problems when fitting armoured crystals as the dies are quite soft and they have ended up spreading themselves over the crystal and gripping it so hard it has made it impossible to then remove the crystal without breaking it , so if you wanted it to fit crystals more than casebacks alloy dies would probably be better.

It isn't a major problem breaking the odd crystal but when its an Omega one at about £35 it's not so good.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cheers for the replies chaps, that is just what I needed to know, and much appreciated :thumbsup:

I don't plan to use it for fitting crystals, that's a bit out of my, er, comfort zone... :laugh: And I'm not too worried about the build quality long term, because it would only be used once in a blue moon. But it's interesting to note that this type will fit a really tight case back on. I can't understand quite how it works, must be down to some sort of leverage witchcraft I guess, but I'll get one soon and see for myself. Might have to try it on a "scrapper" first though, I really like the Bulova and would be mortified if I balls it up!

Thanks again, I'll let you know how I get on after I've sorted one out


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, just to follow this story up, I ordered the one in my previous link, but after 2 weeks it hadn't turned up, so I got a PayPal refund. I've now found another similar item, but this one has got larger dies (which can only be a good thing in my case! :laugh: ). I just hope this seller will be a bit more reliable......

The link is here if anyone is interested:

Case Back Closer

And of course I will order it by clicking through this link, so hopefully Roy will get something out of it as well :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

aluminum, teflon or nylon are good materals to make cups for case or crystal closers... the cups are the weak point of the closers i have tried. the cups will be differnt for vintage versis newer watches. vin


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Well, just to follow this story up, I ordered the one in my previous link, but after 2 weeks it hadn't turned up, so I got a PayPal refund. I've now found another similar item, but this one has got larger dies (which can only be a good thing in my case! :laugh: ). I just hope this seller will be a bit more reliable......
> 
> The link is here if anyone is interested:
> 
> ...


 the only thing you need to watch davey is the depth of the cups, they may be wide enough, but if they are not deep enough you will put all the force on the crystal which is not good, none of them look particularly deep and have metal threaded centers which will mark crystals, sorry to be all doom and gloom, but my last name is Fraser.........we're doomed....doomed i tell ya


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the tip mate, that is useful information :thumbsup: The crystal on my Bulova is massively curved, so I will have to be careful with it. God knows what I would do if it got damaged, I doubt the replacement part would be available off the shelf from Cousins...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Davey P said:


> Thanks for the tip mate, that is useful information :thumbsup: The crystal on my Bulova is massively curved, so I will have to be careful with it. God knows what I would do if it got damaged, I doubt the replacement part would be available off the shelf from Cousins...


 As others have said, make sure there is no danger of the chosen cup touching the centre of the crystal. If the crystal is very domed, I've often had to resort to the lathe...to make bespoke cups with deep centres out of Actetal (Nylon) bar.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I haven't got a lathe, or the skills to use one, so I will be relying on one of the cups fitting across the width of the crystal where it is flattest. The curved crystal looks amazing, but I've always wondered if it would be possible to replace in the event of accidental damage - Maybe I will find out soon.... :laugh:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It may be obvious, but in case it isn't, when using these presses to snap on a back, put the cup die on the bottom part of the press and the flat die on the top part of the press i,e, the watch dial is facing downwards. This is opposite to when using the press to push in a crystal.

You really want the cup die not to touch any part of the crystal, only the case. Get it wrong and it will look like this:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks mate, that photo fills me with great confidence! :laugh: I will post a pic of the results when I've finished...

Just out of interest, if I needed to replace the curved Bulova crystal, has anyone out there in RLT Land got the skills - and more importantly, the ability to source a new one? Just out of interest, of course... :whistling:

This shows the problem I am up against:










It looks quite extraordinary in real life, I've never seen anything like it on any other watch. When viewed from the front it looks perfectly circular, but from the side it's got a huge curve, although it is flat across the width. Looks cool though, and I love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Davey P said:


> Thanks mate, that photo fills me with great confidence! :laugh: I will post a pic of the results when I've finished...
> 
> Just out of interest, if I needed to replace the curved Bulova crystal, has anyone out there in RLT Land got the skills - and more importantly, the ability to source a new one? Just out of interest, of course... :whistling:
> 
> ...


 Its a "special" :yes:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Mr P, I also noticed a brown strap! and after yesterday I thought I'd it mention it.

Disappointing lol


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Craftycockney said:


> Mr P, I also noticed a brown strap! and after yesterday I thought I'd it mention it.
> 
> Disappointing lol


 Ah yes, but a brown strap on a brown watch is perfectly acceptable :laugh:

You will have also noticed that there are 2 different brown straps, and both look... what's the word?.... oh yes - AWESOME :yahoo:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

ahh the lathe; yes that is a very high domed crystal. it deserves a "custom cup" or two.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

vinn said:


> ahh the lathe; yes that is a very high domed crystal. it deserves a "custom cup" or two.


 This

Do you know anybody local with a machine shop, they should be able knock out a few made to measure "cups" for pennies, pity they closed our place, it would take no time at all to knock out something to suit on a lathe.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nope, I don't know anyone with skills or equipment like that...

I guess another good option would be to get one made on a 3D printer, using a scan of the watch to make the exact shape. However, as I don't own one of those either I guess that doesn't help! :laugh:

I'll see how I get on, but if it looks dodgy I'll just resort to taking it to a jeweller instead (the battery is fitted, and the watch works fine, it's just the back cover that is the problem)


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Nope, I don't know anyone with skills or equipment like that...
> 
> I guess another good option would be to get one made on a 3D printer, using a scan of the watch to make the exact shape. However, as I don't own one of those either I guess that doesn't help! :laugh:
> 
> I'll see how I get on, but if it looks dodgy I'll just resort to taking it to a jeweller instead (the battery is fitted, and the watch works fine, it's just the back cover that is the problem)


 Davey I would offer my services but postage would probably be a problem cost wise that is.

But if the jeweller won't take it on I would be happy to help.

Pretty sure the jeweller will cope.

Jon


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cheers Jon, much appreciated mate :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> It may be obvious, but in case it isn't, when using these presses to snap on a back, put the cup die on the bottom part of the press and the flat die on the top part of the press i,e, the watch dial is facing downwards. This is opposite to when using the press to push in a crystal.
> 
> You really want the cup die not to touch any part of the crystal, only the case. Get it wrong and it will look like this:


 Not in the same league as a Bulova, crystals on those Skagens is very thin.



Davey P said:


> Cheers Jon, much appreciated mate :thumbsup:


 Keep us all informed, like an idiot I had one of these and sold it last Christmas on this forum.

The sale occurred while I was watching Carry On Camping :laugh: .

I miss it now, the Watch not Carry On Camping.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

PC-Magician said:


> Keep us all informed,* like an idiot I had one of these and sold it last Christmas on this forum.*


 Was it me you sold it to...? :laugh:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Was it me you sold it to...? :laugh:


 Computer says no.

Wish it was.

I think mine got sold on, the minx has been probably through half the forum. :laugh:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PC-Magician said:


> Not in the same league as a Bulova, crystals on those Skagens is very thin.
> 
> Keep us all informed, like an idiot I had one of these and sold it last Christmas on this forum.
> 
> ...


 The point I was trying to make was that you should not support the watch on the crystal when pushing on a snap-in back....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Yep, I understood that mate, cheers :thumbsup:

I know from past experience that a G Clamp doesn't work either, no matter how much padding is placed on top of the glass.... :laugh:


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

When I changed the battery on mine, I pressed the caseback on with my thumb (and fingers).


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> The point I was trying to make was that you should not support the watch on the crystal when pushing on a snap-in back....


 Totally agree.

Amazing how many do though, thankfully not all.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> The point I was trying to make was that you should not support the watch on the crystal when pushing on a snap-in back....


 Agreed, always support the case, it will be far stronger than the crystal.

A hard learned lesson many of us have concluded :wink: .


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

PC-Magician said:


> I miss it now, the Watch not Carry On Camping.


 Off topic, but now I want to watch Carry On Camping again. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just as a final report on this one, I received the case back closer and am really pleased with the quality. It comes complete with a decent selection of dies, all the way up to 50mm, and I managed to find one that fitted exactly across the watch head, but wide enough to be clear of the crystal. I was still a bit nervous, but I held the watch in place on the die, and a quick squeeze of the handle popped the case back on - Sorted!

You can see the problem here, with the curve of the glass:










But the die sits exactly across the watch head, outside the edge of the crystal:










Here's the case closer with the watch in place, ready for action:










And the finished result, with no damage to the glass (what a relief!):










Thanks again for all the helpful comments guys, as always it was much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

im happy for you, did not have to buy a lathe to make cups (dyes). nice looking closer. , but what is a G clamp? is it the same as a C clamp? - vinn


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

vinn said:


> im happy for you, did not have to buy a lathe to make cups (dyes). nice looking closer. , but what is a G clamp? is it the same as a C clamp? - vinn


 A G-Clamp is one of these mate:










And here's an ebay link if you want to buy one:

G-Clamp on ebay

Not suitable for fitting watch case backs though, as I found out a while ago.......... :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2015)

well done Davey :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks mate, I am chuffed with the result, and probably should have bought a case back closer ages ago. Such a simple idea, but it's amazing how easy it snaps on a really tight case back, like the Bulova seems to be.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Good stuff Davey they are a must have tool


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nice clamp photo! up here in the northern hemisphere we call that a C clamp,but what the heck, neither one is good to close a watch case, - vinn


----------

